# Agregar disco al grub y otros (solucionado)

## afkael

Hola, les cuento que tengo dos discos (de 80 -gentoo- y otro de 200 -windows-), para instalar gentoo configuré mi bios para que hiciera el boot desde el disco de 80 (sda). El tema es que el grub no me ofrece bootear windows y quisiera agregar las lineas necesarias para eso...

Hice una instalación rápida, con los parámetros por defecto y al momento de particionar (del instalador - no manual -) podia elegir entre sda (donde queria instalarlo) y sdb (donde esta windows). Pensé que el grub iba a detectar el windows del otro disco y lo iba a poner en la lista, pero no fué asi..

También queria saber si KDE 4.1 ya estaba en portage o qué alternativas hay para hacerlo en caso de que no..

Gracias y se que es bastante tribial el tema, pero lo busqué en google y me pareció que las soluciones no se adaptaban a mi problema. SaludosLast edited by afkael on Wed Sep 17, 2008 6:59 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Alejandrito

```

title win

root (hd1,0)

savedefault

makeactive

chainloader +1

```

Agrega eso a grub. KDE4 todavia no est aen portage, tenes qeu agregar un overlay que hay. Con layman -L lo vas a ver, layman -a kde4 o come se llama y eso es todo.

----------

## esteban_conde

 *Quote:*   

> title win
> 
> root (hd1,0)
> 
> savedefault
> ...

 

Posiblemente tenga que retocarlo un poco ya que W$ al menos antes era reacio a arrancar desde un segundo disco duro, en todo caso lo tuyo puede que funcione sin mas, lo que voy a añadir es sólo por si no arranca.

title windows

map (hd0) (hd1)

map (hd1) (hd0)

rootnoverify (hd1,0)

chainloader +1

Asi lo tengo yo en un disco IDE de los de antes y funciona.

----------

## afkael

Ok, gracias Alejandro y Esteban... probaré con ellos...

En cuanto a los Overlays, dejo el link al manual y a un blog que explica cómo agregar overlays de sabayon (que dice tener alguna actualizaciones y paquetes más) para quienes les haga falta.

http://www.gentoo.org/proj/es/overlays/userguide.xml

http://gentooluis.wordpress.com/2008/05/20/layman-y-overlay-de-sabayon-en-gentoo/

Saludos

----------

## Coghan

Si además tu disco para Windows es el segundo deberás añadir un par de líneas más para que crea que es el primer disco:

```
title win

root (hd1,0)

savedefault

makeactive

chainloader +1

map (hd1) (hd0)

map (hd0) (hd1)

```

----------

## achaw

 *Coghan wrote:*   

> Si además tu disco para Windows es el segundo deberás añadir un par de líneas más para que crea que es el primer disco:
> 
> ```
> title win
> 
> ...

 

Tal cual, esa es mi actual configuracion y funciona sin fallas....no puedo dejar de jugar al PES 6, sino lo volaria....

Saludos

----------

## afkael

Gracias.. todabia no habia probado (aun estoy en el trabajo)

Ya que mensionas los juegos, quisiera saber si es posible que wine ejecute los juegos desde el disco de windows y no cree esas carpetas "C:Archivos de programa.." en /home.

bue.. esto ya no hace al topic este por lo que si hubiera que hacer un hilo aparte no hay dramas..

Saludos

----------

## i92guboj

 *afkael wrote:*   

> Gracias.. todabia no habia probado (aun estoy en el trabajo)
> 
> Ya que mensionas los juegos, quisiera saber si es posible que wine ejecute los juegos desde el disco de windows y no cree esas carpetas "C:Archivos de programa.." en /home.
> 
> bue.. esto ya no hace al topic este por lo que si hubiera que hacer un hilo aparte no hay dramas..
> ...

 

La regla de oro es: si quieres usarlo bajo wine, instálalo bajo wine. Lo que comentas solo funcionará con los programas más simples. En la gran mayoría de casos, instalar un programa de windows no es tan sencillo como copiar unos ficheros a una carpeta. Se necesita incorporar montones de basura al registro de windows, se copian ficheros en otras carpetas, etc. etc. etc.

Por si lo has pensado, no se te ocurra montar la unidad de windows bajo ~/.wine/drive_c/, porque luego tendrás problemas en windows, por no decir que lo destrozarás y tendrás que reinstalarlo.

----------

## afkael

 *i92guboj wrote:*   

> 
> 
> La regla de oro es: si quieres usarlo bajo wine, instálalo bajo wine. Lo que comentas solo funcionará con los programas más simples. En la gran mayoría de casos, instalar un programa de windows no es tan sencillo como copiar unos ficheros a una carpeta. Se necesita incorporar montones de basura al registro de windows, se copian ficheros en otras carpetas, etc. etc. etc.
> 
> Por si lo has pensado, no se te ocurra montar la unidad de windows bajo ~/.wine/drive_c/, porque luego tendrás problemas en windows, por no decir que lo destrozarás y tendrás que reinstalarlo.

 

Ah!! muy importante... gracias mod

----------

## afkael

Tuve problemas... Error 15

asi quedó mi grub.config:

```
default 0

timeout 30

splashimage=(hd0,0)/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title=Gentoo Linux

root (hd0,0)

kernel /kernel-genkernel-x86_64-2.6.24-gentoo-r5 root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/sda3 

initrd /initramfs-genkernel-x86_64-2.6.24-gentoo-r5

title Windows 

root (hd1,0) 

savedefault 

makeactive 

chainloader +1 

map (hd1) (hd0) 

map (hd0) (hd1)
```

no se si hay alguna otra información que pueda ayudar...

Con este orden de boot arranca windows:

1)DVDRW Sata

2)HDD 200Gb WinXP

3)HDD 80Gb Gentoo

Con este otro Grub (que carga sin problemas Gentoo pero WinXP da Error 15)

1)DVDRW Sata

2)HDD 80Gb Gentoo

3)HDD 200Gb WinXP

Gracias

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *afkael wrote:*   

> Tuve problemas... Error 15
> 
> asi quedó mi grub.config:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Usá la configuración de discos que posteas como la número 2, hacé chainload después de mapear los discos y no antes. Nunca probé pero el sentido común me dice que con eso debería bastar.

Salud!

----------

## afkael

Lo mismo, booteando desde el disco gentoo (grub) puedo acceder a gentoo pero no a windows.. El mensaje comleto es este:

 *Quote:*   

> root (hd1,0)
> 
> filesystem type unknown, partition type 0x7
> 
> savedefault
> ...

 

sistema de archivos desconocido?

también agregé "rootnoverify (hd1,0)", que aparece en el post de Esteban, después de mapear y antes de "chainloader +1" pero nada cambió.

Espero que esta info sirva de ayuda. Saludos y Gracias

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/grub-error-guide.xml?style=printable

Estás sufriendo el que debe ser uno de los errores mas comunes en grub, el 17.

Salud!

----------

## afkael

 *Quote:*   

> Solución:
> 
> Este error se presenta si la partición existe, pero GRUB no reconoce el sistema de ficheros.
> 
> 

 

Sip, es lo que me pasa (filesystem type unknown)

 *Quote:*   

> Tiene que comprobarse la configuración root(x,y) de grub.conf

 

Si en mi configuración hd0 bootea gentoo entonces hd1 es el disco de WinXP (aunque Xp me toma como Disco0 el suyo y Disco1 el gentoo) y sería correcto "root (hd1,0)"... no se me ocurre otra cosa

 *Quote:*   

> También, si se está tratando de iniciar Windows, hay que asegurarse de que el archivo grub.conf contiene root (hdX,Y) (o rootnoverify (hdX,Y))

 

probé incluso con ambos   :Laughing:  (aunque, ahora pienso, no con rootnoverify sólo   :Embarassed: )

 *Quote:*   

> y chainloader (hdX,Y)+1 en su entrada.

 

aqui si, no habia especificado el disco, pero al hacerlo nada cambió....

Seguiré probando... Saludos

*****EDITO******

con rootnoverify me muestra el error asi:

 *Quote:*   

> rootnoverify (hd1,0)
> 
> map (hd1) (hd0) 
> 
> map (hd0) (hd1)
> ...

 

Estube viendo el error 15 pero no se plantea como un problema al tratar de bootear sistemas windows (bueno, al menos yo no identifico el kernel)

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Entonces no entiendo donde puede estar el problema y como no tengo dónde experimentar... 

¿Por que no machacas el mbr del disco en donde está windows y ponés grub ahí? Así podés dejar windows y su disco bobo como 0x80, hd0,0 como a el le gusta...

Total, llegado el caso siempre podés restaurar el mbr con el comando fixboot (o fixmbr, hace mucho que no tengo el gusto, no me acuerdo de memoria) del cd de instalación de cualquier windows nt o hacer una copia a lo bruto del mbr de ese disco en donde mas te guste para restaurar desde ahí con dd if=/dev/hdX of=/home/usuario/mimbr.bin bs=512 count=1

Donde hdX es el disco que contiene windows.

El proceso para restaurarlo es exactamente le inverso, se especifica como input file mimbr.bin y como output file el disco en cuestión.

Salud!

----------

## esteban_conde

Segun tu esto es lo que tienes puesto en tu grub.conf:

 *Quote:*   

> default 0
> 
> timeout 30
> 
> splashimage=(hd0,0)/grub/splash.xpm.gz
> ...

 

Veamos a ver si acotamos el problema o al menos que nos muestre el error de grub.conf si lo hay.

Cambia lo referente a windows por lo que postee en mi primer post en este hilo:

 *Quote:*   

> title windows
> 
> map (hd0) (hd1)
> 
> map (hd1) (hd0)
> ...

 

Es decir primero mapea los discos despues asignas root o rootnoverify y por último el chainloader, esto para una configuracion: sda1=disco con gentoo=(hd0) tal como lo conoce grub y sda2=disco con w$=(hd1) tal como lo veria grub.

Una vez comprobado esto haz la siguiente prueba, arranca gentoo y desde una consola como root ejecuta grub

#grub>

#grub> root (hd0,0)

#grub> kernel (hd0,0)/kernel-genkernel-x86_64-2.6.24-gentoo-r5

#grub> setup (hd0)

#grub> quit

Si algo no es correcto de lo que arriba te expongo, grub lo va a detectar sobre la marcha y te va a dar error si es asi, todavia tienes un recurso y es el tabulador por ejemplo en el primer caso #grub> root ->tabulador te mostrará las distintas opciones que tienes con tus discos y lo mismo con el resto de los comandos.

Esperemos que esto te sea util para resolver el problema.

EDITO

Sólo añadir que al ejecutar #grub> setup (hd0) grub va a leer el archivo grub.conf y si está bien redactado te va a decir que has tenido exito o que hay algun error, no se si lo tienes hecho pero es interesante aunque parece por lo que has posteado que no va a ayudar demasiado que crees un enlace de grub.conf a menu.lst en el mismo directorio que esta grub.conf, a saber ln -sf grub.conf menu.lst.

----------

## afkael

Bueno, al fin booteo.. habia que mapear antes no más..

Aquí la configuración definitiva...

```
default 0

timeout 30

splashimage=(hd0,0)/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title=Gentoo Linux

root (hd0,0)

kernel /kernel-genkernel-x86_64-2.6.24-gentoo-r5 root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/sda3

initrd /initramfs-genkernel-x86_64-2.6.24-gentoo-r5

title Windows

map (hd1) (hd0)

map (hd0) (hd1)

root (hd1,0)

chainloader +1

```

----------

